# Alpha Sativa, and Beta Martis



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

These are my two fuzzy hairless does. 
Alpha Sativa is the piebald black FH, and Beta Martis (pronounced mar-theese) is her FH tri-coloured daughter, who I've held back for breeding.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww! They're so cute!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

oooo i love the tri colour fluffyness


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

awww i want them


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Now they're seriously sweet!


----------

